
Stop Buying Real Estate (in SF) - rafaelc
https://medium.com/@alexanderbcampbell/stop-buying-real-estate-in-sf-8c019897469
======
hindsightbias
Stop comparing apples and oranges.

Notice he uses cities outside of the Bay Area for his speculation graphs.
Phoenix and Dallas are like SF? S&L crises much?

> Whether you are looking at a home in the Mission or Pac Heights, or even
> Palo Alto, these assets are all deeply connected to the same fundamental
> economic system.

No. This is not reality. SV and SF are complete outliers. After the dot-com
and 2008, price drops here were not at all like they were for those other
"bubble" cities. US fundamentals and SV/SF fundamentals are two completely
different realities.

When the "bubble" bursts, the only thing that will change is the Z-Estimate
will be less than 20% over list price. The list price will still be
unaffordable to 95+%, and that will not change until the quake.

